# HELP!!! How do I fix my backyard?



## dorkside (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi There,

I don't really know what I'm doing or what to do next to fix my backyard.

I'd like to start with some sort of waterfall/feature underneath the gazebo.

The slope is about 5 feet tall and 8 feet deep. Ayny ideas? Thank You Very Much.


----------



## dorkside (Sep 4, 2011)

*More info needed*

I should have provided more info.

I live in Southern California. Slope is east facing.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

It's hard to guess at what you want your final design to be.

I'd say start with the gazebo. It looks like it's in need of some serious washing and paint/stain. The risers on the steps also look like they could use some work, and one appears to be missing the facing altogether. Are we looking at a concrete step with wood attached to the front? The lower half and upper half of the supports are different sized. It catches my eye something strange. Assuming the lower half is adequately sized, you'll want to extend the center support because you railing is sagging.

That aside, I can't clearly see a path other than that dirt patch. I'd go with some sort of hardscaping there to tie it all together.

On a side note, is that culvert still in use?


----------

